# Abrolhos Islands mothership trip 19-20 Feb 2011



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Have put this trip up on the WA based forum with no takers so far, so will see if anyone on AKFF might be interested.

I have five spaces available at this time for a trip to the Abrolhos Islands here in WA on the weekend of 19-20 February 2011 on board the Southern Lady (will post some pics of the boat this weekend).
I'm not sure when the boat will be departing Geraldton at this stage - possibly on the Friday afternoon / evening and arriving back in Geraldton on the Sunday afternoon at approximately 5.00pm.
Cost for the trip is expected to be around $270 pp, which as usual includes food and cool drinks and some bait for those who want to use it (byog).
There will probably be a deposit of around $70 or so up front and the balance paid a week or so before the boat departs.
We will be heading across to the Southern Group of islands, where the fish on offer range from Baldies, Pinkies, Coral Trout, Possible Dhuis, Samson Fish, Mackeral, Tuna etc etc etc.
This trip is definitely going ahead, so if you want to come along let me know asap.
I should mention that there will be a mix of fishos on board - some fishing from tinnies, some diving and some fishing from the Southern Lady herself.
I will post more details as they come to hand and if there are any questions in the meantime feel free to ask 
It may be a bit uncomfortable getting yaks on and off the Southern Lady and cramped to a degree, as unfortunately she isn't as big as the Island Leader which we have done the trip on before, but it's a great opportunity to go yak fishing in some very fishy waters.
Well, whataya waiting for - get on board folks


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmm, that sounds tempting Mark. I feel like I have unfinished business out there after the '08 trip....

I'll be interested to see some pics of the boat.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Dave, it would be great to have you on board. Here's some pics to compare the Southern Lady to the Island Leader.
View attachment 3























As you can see, the Island Leader is a fair bit bigger than the Southern Lady. I think the numbers we will be taking will only be up to 20, so there should be enough room on board.
The last pic is of the Eco Abrolhos which was tied up at the wharf - pretty impressive craft


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm still thinking about this Mark.

I'll give you a ring sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> I'm still thinking about this Mark.
> 
> I'll give you a ring sometime in the next week or so.


No worries Dave 



DiggerRob said:


> Some years ago I was talking to a pro fisherman on CB who was working around the Abrohlos Isles and while he was talking to me he reckoned a Great White that was bigger than his boat passed him!!
> 
> I might pass.
> 
> Rob


 yes Rob, there are some big biteys out there - just like the unfortunate incident with the poor skipper of the boat that anchored at Wreck Point a few years ago and who never came back from a dive for some crays when a very large GW came along 8) 
Still, them's the risks you take, albeit with a shark shield on board for peace of mind for mine


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Wish I lived a bit closer to Gero! Sounds BLOODY awesome!


----------

